# A dream about yellow eyes.



## mrselle (Nov 16, 2009)

Last night I had a dream about eyes…..yellow eyes….and they were big.  It started out with me telling a co-worker that she has beautiful eyes and they are the same color as my mother-in-law’s eyes.  She opened her eyes wider for me to get a better look and all I could see were these huge eyes staring back at me and they were yellow.  I wasn’t terribly afraid of the eyes, but they did make me feel uneasy.  It was almost like they were the eyes of an animal.  I know in the Bible yellow is often associated with gold and gold is good, but I don’t think these eyes were “good.”  Anyone have any insight?


----------



## NitaChantell (Nov 16, 2009)

mrselle said:


> Last night I had a dream about eyes…..yellow eyes….and they were big. It started out with me telling a co-worker that she has beautiful eyes and they are the same color as my mother-in-law’s eyes. She opened her eyes wider for me to get a better look and all I could see were these huge eyes staring back at me and they were yellow. I wasn’t terribly afraid of the eyes, but they did make me feel uneasy. It was almost like they were the eyes of an animal. I know in the Bible yellow is often associated with gold and gold is good, but I don’t think these eyes were “good.” Anyone have any insight?


 

Hmmmmm.I'm really not sure.I know God does talk to us through our dreams, but so can Satan. I would just pray that God shows you meaning and keeps you safe. And keep an eye out for your co-worker. There may or may not be a deeper meaning.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

NitaChantell said:


> Hmmmmm.I'm really not sure.I know God does talk to us through our dreams, but so can Satan. I would just pray that God shows you meaning and keeps you safe.
> 
> *And keep an eye out for your co-worker.*
> 
> *There may or may not be a deeper meaning*.


 
Excellent word, Nita.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 16, 2009)

mrselle said:


> Last night I had a dream about eyes…..yellow eyes….and they were big. It started out with me telling a co-worker that she has beautiful eyes and they are the same color as my mother-in-law’s eyes. She opened her eyes wider for me to get a better look and all I could see were these huge eyes staring back at me and they were yellow.
> 
> I wasn’t terribly afraid of the eyes, but they did make me feel uneasy.
> 
> It was almost like they were the eyes of an animal. I know in the Bible yellow is often associated with gold and gold is good, but I don’t think these eyes were “good.” Anyone have any insight?


 
Hi Mrselle... 

Is there anything about your co-worker that reminds you of your mother in law?   

Is there anything she said or says, that mother in law says or has said?

The eyes are the window to ones' soul ... 

Were they behaving like a 'cat' (a cat's negative traits i.e. sneaky, unexpected snarls, or quiet glares, laying in wait to light upon you; or intimidating, daring you to confront them; trying to intimidate you to back off or back away from settling an issue.).   

Our dreams are many times what we take to bed with us, an experience that we didn't confront or resolve when it occurred.   

Many times a co-worker in a dream relates to an issue or a person that we have to be around, live with, and there's no way around them, they are not going anywhere, and because we have to work, we're stuck with them and their 'mess'.    Our attempts to work things out, are halted by their jaundice eyes.   Which also means that someone may be sick. 

Pray and see what God tells you.  

Psalm 16:5 ... 'He counsels my reigns in the night seasons, He tells me what to do." 

Mark 4:22  "There is nothing hid which shall not be manifested, neither is anything kept secret, but that it should come abroad."

Romans 8 .. What shall we say to these things.   (Mrselle, I love this word) ... 'What shall we say to these things?  For is God be for us, who dare be against us?  With God on our side, we cannot be denied."


----------



## mrselle (Nov 17, 2009)

*Shimmie*, you bring up a lot of interesting points.  My co-worker is not someone I have a lot of contact with.  We are in the same department, but work in different buildings.  I might see her once a month, but each time I see her our interactions are always pleasant.  As best I can tell she is a very friendly person and if we saw each on a regular basis we would probably get along just fine.  Does she remind me of my mother-in-law?  No.  She looks like she could be a member of my husband’s family….she has a lot of the same features in her appearance.  She and my mother-in-law have the same color eyes, but one doesn’t remind me of the other.  The part about the dream that really sticks out to me is the big yellow eyes.  It was like looking at a tv screen and the eyes filled up the entire screen.  They were yellow and it was like they were trying to be intimidating or they were supposed to be intimidating, but I wasn’t scared or intimidated…..I was aware.  I was aware that these eyes would try to harm me, but not physically harm me.  There are some things going on at work that bother me (a lot of gossiping behind my back, busybodies, men giving me a hard time, not respecting me), but I try to let it roll of my back.  Jaundice eyes…..that is something that had not crossed my mind.


----------



## Shimmie (Nov 17, 2009)

mrselle said:


> *Shimmie*, you bring up a lot of interesting points. My co-worker is not someone I have a lot of contact with. We are in the same department, but work in different buildings. I might see her once a month, but each time I see her our interactions are always pleasant. As best I can tell she is a very friendly person and if we saw each on a regular basis we would probably get along just fine. Does she remind me of my mother-in-law? No. She looks like she could be a member of my husband’s family….she has a lot of the same features in her appearance. She and my mother-in-law have the same color eyes, but one doesn’t remind me of the other.
> 
> The part about the dream that really sticks out to me is the big yellow eyes. It was like looking at a tv screen and the eyes filled up the entire screen. They were yellow and it was like they were trying to be intimidating or they were supposed to be intimidating, but I wasn’t scared or intimidated…..
> 
> ...


 
:You're such a sweetheart, Mrselle.   Whatever this is, God has you covered and I always take it as an honour to cover you in prayer... Loving prayers...   

The answers are never hidden, they are always with God which is where your heart is, always.


----------



## plainj (Nov 17, 2009)

Here's a website that explains about dreams. What I ready was helpful for me. I didn't read through the whole thing yet (it's long) so please use your own wisdom and discernment. 
http://www.cwgministries.org/Principles-of-Christian-Dream-Interpretation.htm

I also use
http://www.tehillah.org/dreams5.shtml


----------

